# My February Soaps (so far)



## TVivian (Jan 10, 2014)

This one is a high avocado oil recipe scented with BB's Ginger Ale. The "bubbles" were molded in plastic tubes and colored with gold, silver, and bronze mica. 





This soap is scented with WSP "raspberry lemonade" the heart is CP molded in a long silicone mold. The letters are stamped with Cake Boss brand letter stamps. 
Some of the center pieces got TD crackle *not  too happy about that* 




This is scented with WSP "love spell" and colored with everything and then some  I layered the 4 colors and then did a hanger swirl. All soaps are CPOP. Thanks for looking


----------



## neeners (Jan 10, 2014)

terribly gorgeous soap!  the first two are my favourite


----------



## shunt2011 (Jan 10, 2014)

They all look amazing!!! Love them all!


----------



## hlee (Jan 10, 2014)

All beautiful!


----------



## ourwolfden (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow, I love them all.  I think the LOVE one is my fav...


----------



## DaleF (Jan 10, 2014)

They are all really beautiful soaps!!


----------



## seven (Jan 10, 2014)

lovely! my faves are the 1st two


----------



## jade-15 (Jan 10, 2014)

Wow! They are amazing... love them all.  Think the "LOVE" is a clever idea, and your hanger swirl is gorgeous.


----------



## TVivian (Jan 10, 2014)

Thank you all!


----------



## lsg (Jan 10, 2014)

Very pretty!


----------



## Ancel (Jan 10, 2014)

Beautiful! Are the first soaps huge? Or, how did you manage to line such small diameter pipes? Just gorgeous!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 10, 2014)

Ancel said:


> Beautiful! Are the first soaps huge? Or, how did you manage to line such small diameter pipes? Just gorgeous!




Thank you! Haha no, the soaps are 3X3 inches I didn't line them at all! I got plastic pipe in the plumbing section of the hardware store in 1/2 and 3/8 diameter, then I got wooden dowels that fit inside of each tube. After the soap was poured into the tubes (I used M&P for those) I froze the tubes overnight then used the dowels to push out the soap. 
 the pipe and dowels cost about $4


----------



## roseb (Jan 10, 2014)

TVivian said:


> The letters are stamped with Cake Boss brand letter stamps.



I make cakes...I have letter stamps...now why didn't I think to that!!  All three soaps are gorgeous!


----------



## TVivian (Jan 10, 2014)

roseb said:


> I make cakes...I have letter stamps...now why didn't I think to that!!  All three soaps are gorgeous!




Do you have the Wilton ones Rose? I have those and love them I press them into fondant on my cakes and just leave the imprints without going over it with icing. The cake boss ones are a little bigger than Wilton's


----------



## Derpina Bubbles (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm in love with these soaps!  Very inspired by your work :clap:


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 10, 2014)

LOVE em!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Jan 11, 2014)

They are all very beautiful! My favorite are the ones with heart embeds.


----------



## Be Love (Jan 11, 2014)

I love them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Jan 11, 2014)

Beautiful work - how pleased are you feeling right now, eh?


----------



## TVivian (Jan 11, 2014)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Beautiful work - how pleased are you feeling right now, eh?




I'm my own worst critic so there's ALWAYS something I'm displeased about. So much room for improvement and that never ends


----------



## Tienne (Jan 11, 2014)

You always make such beautiful, beautiful soaps, Vivian. They're always such a treat to see and very inspiring. I'm totally in love with the one with the bubbles. It's delightful!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jan 11, 2014)

So Clever!


----------



## shivani (Jan 12, 2014)

U r amazing!! I just wonder how you are sooo perfect.. :what: n ya, somewhat jealous too..


----------



## Lildlege1 (Jan 13, 2014)

Beautiful soap . I love the stamping and hearts !!! All awesome soap!


----------



## renata (Jan 15, 2014)

TVivian even though I know you soaps are always GORGEOUS, I'm always impressed when I see a new one! Awesome!


----------



## Neve (Jan 15, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## athallr (Jan 16, 2014)

Beautiful! I need to try that with the m&p in cold process. Looks really fun.


----------

